

Court limits liability for using tainted code (innocent customer absolved) - grellas
http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202457477366&Intel_Off_Hook_for_Buying_Tainted_Software

======
JabavuAdams
Judge: "Seldom have so many trees died for so little."

------
ableal
I was going to ask for your (grellas) opinion on the case, but I guess it's in
the title ...

I remember a similar story with EDA software, back in 2000 or so, with
Cadence's code in Avanti products. Silvaco is a smaller company.

I suppose the point of the suits is that the first baker wanted the customers
to buy his pies, or be paid for the pies they should have bought from him.

The back story linked (
[http://www.law.com/jsp/lawtechnologynews/PubArticleLTN.jsp?i...](http://www.law.com/jsp/lawtechnologynews/PubArticleLTN.jsp?id=1202447616842)
) said that "Silvaco sued 12 semiconductor companies in 2003 and 2004 that
bought CSI software" and seven settled. Don't know how harsh the terms asked
were, but it might have gone the other way - apparently the big guys decided
it was worth fighting.

~~~
grellas
An odd footnote here: I incorporated Silvaco and represented them through
about the mid-1990s, though I have not been connected with any of the lawsuit
activity described in this article. The style of the company can accurately be
described as "aggressive."

